# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Помогите! выгрузка данных из управление торговлей в бухгалтерю

## k_v

Здравствуйте господа-форумчане! Помогите бедному буху с выгрузкой плз. До баланса осталось немного, думала, что проблем не будет с этим, ан нет проблемы....

Не могу выгрузить данные.

делаю следующее

Настройки через мастер обмена шаги:
в УТ сделать -> Шаг первый: 1. Пользовательский 2. через каталог обмена 3. односторний 4. в параметрах обмена и ограничениях наименование инф-й базы-приемника "Бухгалтерия предпариятия КОРП, ред 2.0" ? вообще это наменование на что-то влияет? здесь же выбираю выгружаемую организацию (мне нужна только одна)

перед шагом два в УТ надо в БУ провести шаг один: провожу загружаю правила обмена созданные в УТ пишет что "успех"

дальше в БУ на шаге первом выдает ошибку - Ошибка при сохранении настроек обмена данными: {Обработка. ПомощникОбменаДанными. Модуль объекта (1085)} Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (записать): значение поля "код" не уникально

или вот такую

Ошибка при сохранении настроек обмена данными: {Обработка.ПомощникНастрой  киОбменаДанными.МодульОбъ  кта(3243)}: 
Неправильно заданы коды узлов в базе-источнике и в базе-приемнике.
Для устранения проблемы в базе-источнике в плане обмена "Обмен Управление торговлей-Бухгалтерия"
измените код созданного узла таким образом, чтобы он стал отличен от кодов узлов в базе-приемнике.
Настройку обмена в базе-источнике необходимо будет создать заново.


Что делать? Как провести выгрузку?

----------


## darkvett13

у меня было много проблем с выгрузкой из УТ в БП, пока не вышел новый релиз УТ 11.0.6 и БП 2.0.20. Вы уверены что у вас актуальные конфигурации?

----------


## WHITE26

У меня есть обработка внешняя "выгрузка из УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0  8.2",не получается выгрузить на сайт .сбросьте свою электронку-вышлю

----------


## juli7697

> У меня есть обработка внешняя "выгрузка из УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0  8.2",не получается выгрузить на сайт .сбросьте свою электронку-вышлю


Добрый день, а можно и мне

----------


## FreeFRog

Поздновато, конечно, отвечаю, но вдруг еще актуально...
Во-первых, обязательно надо указать версии УТ и БП. 
УТ 11 и БП 1.6 не хотят обмениваться стандартными средствами
УТ 11 и БП 2.0 обмениваются но с большими оговорками, в частности:
 - Не получится перенести начальные остатки из БП в УТ (наоборот можно)
 - Не переносятся партнеры (т.к. в БП их просто нет :))
 - Ну и еще по мелочи хватает

УТ 10.3 и БП 2.0 обмениваются достаточно бодренько
Чтобы не возникало ошибки указанной в первом посте самый простой вариант - удалить вообще все правила обмена в обоих конфигурациях и начать заново. Возникает она когда имеет место конфликт номеров уже имеющегося правила обмена с вновь создаваемым.




> Добрый день, а можно и мне


Извините, а чем вам не нравится стандартная?

----------


## juli7697

> Поздновато, конечно, отвечаю, но вдруг еще актуально...
> Во-первых, обязательно надо указать версии УТ и БП. 
> УТ 11 и БП 1.6 не хотят обмениваться стандартными средствами
> УТ 11 и БП 2.0 обмениваются но с большими оговорками, в частности:
>  - Не получится перенести начальные остатки из БП в УТ (наоборот можно)
>  - Не переносятся партнеры (т.к. в БП их просто нет :))
>  - Ну и еще по мелочи хватает
> 
> УТ 10.3 и БП 2.0 обмениваются достаточно бодренько
> ...


 Добрый день. я переносила сначала стандартным методом, но (я может быть неправильно настроила программу УТ), платежные поручения загружаются некорректно, я лучше загружу отдельно клиент банк, а затем документы на оприходование и продажу.

----------


## _Lex

> У меня есть обработка внешняя "выгрузка из УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0  8.2",не получается выгрузить на сайт .сбросьте свою электронку-вышлю


а можно мне отправить на azavaruev@gmail.com, очень надо :blush:

----------


## nay

> У меня есть обработка внешняя "выгрузка из УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0  8.2",не получается выгрузить на сайт .сбросьте свою электронку-вышлю


И мне nay@list.ru , если Вас не затруднит:blush:

----------


## FreeFRog

Так много людей жаждущих получить неизвестно что...
Скажите, чем Вас всех не устраивает стандартная обработка?
Скажите, почему Вы все считаете, что предложенная WHITE26 обработка лучше?

----------


## Pekmabz

Люди помогите, я не программист, я бухгалтер, не могу никак настроить выгрузку из УТ 10.3.13.2 в бухгалтерия 2.0.17.6.
каким то образом натыкала, что 20% от всех документов каким то чудом все таки попали в бухгалтерию, а как все отстальное не пойму. Если можно расспишите как для чайников:blush:

----------


## k_v

WHITE26 скинула в Вам личное сообщение с электронкой своей. Спасибо :)

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 54 секунды_



> Поздновато, конечно, отвечаю, но вдруг еще актуально...
> Во-первых, обязательно надо указать версии УТ и БП. 
> УТ 11 и БП 1.6 не хотят обмениваться стандартными средствами
> УТ 11 и БП 2.0 обмениваются но с большими оговорками, в частности:
>  - Не получится перенести начальные остатки из БП в УТ (наоборот можно)
>  - Не переносятся партнеры (т.к. в БП их просто нет :))
>  - Ну и еще по мелочи хватает
> 
> УТ 10.3 и БП 2.0 обмениваются достаточно бодренько
> ...


Удаляла все правила обмена. все равно не сработало ((

----------


## broki

> У меня есть обработка внешняя "выгрузка из УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0  8.2",не получается выгрузить на сайт .сбросьте свою электронку-вышлю


а можно мне отправить на broki@mail.ru. :)

----------


## WHITE26

Народ,есть новая обработка УТ 10,3-БП2,0 8,2 .обращайтесь,кому нужно(тока электронку кидайте)

----------

FilimonovOE (19.01.2012)

----------


## pmdav

> По умолчанию
> Народ,есть новая обработка УТ 10,3-БП2,0 8,2 .обращайтесь,кому нужно(тока электронку кидайте)


Если можете, пришлите, пожалуйста, на varivoda@email.ru

----------


## nick0000

> Народ,есть новая обработка УТ 10,3-БП2,0 8,2 .обращайтесь,кому нужно(тока электронку кидайте)


Скинь пожалуйста на nick0000@mail.ru/

----------


## WHITE26

http://files.mail.ru/5W51AD
две обработки для обмена УТ-БП 8,2

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 2 секунды_
ссылка действительна до 28/05/2011.у кого не получится скачать-пишите

_Добавлено через 8 минут 41 секунду_
http://files.mail.ru/QZQAS2
еще вот одну обработку дали

----------

dobriy0825 (19.09.2011), slava_d2000 (06.10.2011)

----------


## dobriy0825

скинь пожалуйста dobriy0825@mail.ru

----------


## elki-palki

> Народ,есть новая обработка УТ 10,3-БП2,0 8,2 .обращайтесь,кому нужно(тока электронку кидайте)


Добрый день! Пришлите,пжста обработку. fserverСОБАКАyandex.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## slava_d2000

http://files.mail.ru/4GCY3Q

в случае если предыдущая ссылка будет не доступна

----------

pnick (06.10.2011)

----------


## dobriy0825

А нет не у кого обработки выгрузка из УТ 11 в БП 2.0?

----------


## Светлана1979

если у вас есть еще обработка "выгрузка из УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0" скиньте на vidsvetlana@mail.ru

---------- Post added at 18:55 ---------- Previous post was at 18:53 ----------

*WHITE26*,
если у вас есть еще эта обработка скиньте пожалуйста на vidsvetlana@mail.ru

----------


## OksanaM1978

и мне очень нужна выгрузка из УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0 8.2 :) адрес 080278@mail.ru   Жду с нетерпением и земной вам поклон:)

----------


## katerina986

выгрузка из УТ 10.3 в БП 2.0 8.2 katerina986@mail.ru
 а есть обработка из Бп в УТИ

----------


## FilimonovOE

> Народ,есть новая обработка УТ 10,3-БП2,0 8,2 .обращайтесь,кому нужно(тока электронку кидайте)


если работает новым релизом 2.0.31.7 то тоже нужна FilimonovOE@mail.ru

----------


## osvald

Просьба подкиньте правила обмена на обменник 
1С8.2  УТ 10.3.14.5 и БП БП 2.0.31.7 
спасибо!

----------


## Irina_Stt

Доброго времени суток. Если есть такая возможность скиньте, пожалуйста, обработку УТ 10.3 БП 2.0.27.8 на ящик i-sti@mail.ru. Спасибо.























hulu, pandora,  limewire

----------


## Blackmen2002

Я не знаю что вы там не можете сделать, штатными методами все выгружается...

----------


## Машуня

Добрый день!

Киньте, пожалуйста, обработку УТ 10.3 БП 2.0(2.0.31.7) на ящик kutinaelena@yandex.ru.
Буду весьма благодарна.

----------


## WHITE26

вот такую обработку мне дали добрые люди.работает с УТ 10,3-БП2,0
http://files.mail.ru/OZF7N2

----------

Ka-Nadi (26.10.2012)

----------


## ZAviator

> вот такую обработку мне дали добрые люди.работает с УТ 10,3-БП2,0
> http://files.mail.ru/OZF7N2


Спасибо огромное. Работет как часы. Только немного нужно ее доработать: не заполняются поле в документе счет фактура "код вида операции", а так все четко.

----------


## онли

много времени прошло, много воды утекло, а вдруг обработка еще есть и актуальна.
в ящик положите essnk@mail.ru 
вообще мне надо из одной базы торговли, в котором 4 организации, выгружать в 4 разные базы бухгалтерию.
если делает такое обработка, то спасибо.
в стандарте не смогли настроить выгрузку по разным организациям.

----------


## WHITE26

вот обработка https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GKDv/MtW31er8M

----------

SergeyZabor (30.12.2016), sgtfred (27.04.2016), онли (12.04.2016)

----------


## Masik777

> вот обработка https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GKDv/MtW31er8M


Ребят, приветствую! Переложите, пожалуйста, еще раз. Или на почту maxnal@list.ru .  Не успел я скачать, а очень понадобилась. Спасибо!!!

----------

